# Jimmeh vs BMW Z4



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Here goes again..

*BMW Z4*

After having a good month off working on weekends, I've been thrown right into the deep end this weekend. Real busy!

As you may have already seen, yesterday I had a tidy little BMW Z3 to look at. A bit of a machine polish job, yes yes.

Following the German two-seater sports car theme, I had a Z4 booked in today. Now I've always been a fan of the Z3, but have never spent such time with a Z4. I must say, it's a grower. I totally fell for it today; it's an uber nice car.

*Upon arrival*














































It looks clean. Seemed to of been kept well.. No machine work today, purely a spruce up working against the customers requirements (and budget).

One area I had noticed though was a nasty series of scratches on the bonnet.










It was obvious a cat or something had caused this. This, I would try to look at outside the job spec.

To start the ball rolling, I popped the bonnet and was greeted with this:










(déjà vu!)




























I worked the open/safe areas with a sprinkle on the hose, APC and Megs SuperDeagreaser. Left for 20/30 seconds (it was very hot at this point (the engine, and the sun glaring down)) and worked with various brushes/MF's. Rinsed.

Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel then applied with Megs applicator pad. Because the sun was beaming down though, this caused the trim detailer to streak - I wasn't happy with the finish so I dropped the bonnet and left it till later on.




























Next up were the wheels.

APC sprayed onto the tyres and scrubbed with a stiff brush.



















Megs Wheel Brightener applied and left to eat the caked dust. Worked with Swissvax Wheel Brush & EZ Detail Brush.



















Rinsed and then I turned my attention to the roof.










Which was snowfoamed and re-worked (as per yesterday) with a small nail-brush.



















and rinsed, ensuring all traces off foam had been ridden.










Body was then foamed with Megs SuperDegreaser left to soak in the arches.










Badges/grilles/window joins etc worked with detail brush










Rinsed at high pressure to remove loosened dirt/grime.

Two buckets set up. One with fresh, clean water, one with shampoo solution & UltiMit.



















Rinsed as I went with open-end hose.










For good measure, the front end received a second dousing of APC to ensure all bugs were removed.



















De-tarred with AG tar remover










Areas re-washed and rinsed










Megs LastTouch to aid the drying










The Miracle drying towel is big, but just checked out the size of the bonnet! It was huge!!










I had forgotten the door shuts/jambs at this point. A refill on the APC was required.



















Yes Yes. Looking good.










Top down, and moved into the garage.










Time to take a look at the scratches on the bonnet.



















Working on the PC with an yellow spot pad and Menz IP I worked the area for a good 5 minutes, overlapping several times. This was repeated a second time.

Polish worked and ready to buff:










Vast improvement. Only 'grooves' remained.




























Out with the 2000 wet/dry paper.



















Polished up










and buffed










which was 100% better










Good.

This was really a 'wash and wax' job. No polish required. (however it needed a good clay and polish.. maybe next time)

Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish applied to glaze..










Collinite 476 used as wax. x 2 coats.










Plastic trims such as window rubbers, ariel, reg plater holder etc treated to CG New Look Trim Gel










50/50 on the reg holder










Time to revisit the engine bay (now it's cool and shaded)





































Alloys had a coat of JetSEAL and tyres dressed with Megs End. gel





































A very nice looking car..










Moved to the interior

Foot pedals were grubby, sprayed and worked with APC then dressed with CG New Trim










(no afters)

Hovered. Glass Polished. Nucks and crannies worked with fine detail brushes. Dash worked with APC. Leather wiped.










Now lots of after photos..























































(phoar!)



















and moved into the sun (an excuse to 'drive it again!)














































Anyone want to buy an Audi S3?!? ;o)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Simoni (Mar 21, 2006)

Great work on a lovely car!

Why did you take on the scratches if it was a wash n wax job?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great job and a nice write up, I do like the Z4........:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Simoni said:


> Great work on a lovely car!
> 
> Why did you take on the scratches if it was a wash n wax job?


I know I'm not Jim, but I that's something that I would do myself. These are the little extra things I do for my customers that keeps them coming back AND telling all their friends. That kind of advertising is worth much more than the few quid he would have charged him to take out the scratches .


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Brilliant work and great reflections. Thought I don't understand why you didn't use gloves for the Wheel Brightner but did for the Endurance Gel!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> I know I'm not Jim, but I that's something that I would do myself. These are the little extra things I do for my customers that keeps them coming back AND telling all their friends. That kind of advertising is worth much more than the few quid he would have charged him to take out the scratches .


^what he said.

Think about it. If you're the customer and have set a limit and a job 'spec' if you like, when you were to return to the car and find out that this that and the other had been done also, you'd be over the moon.

It's little things like that you have to take on your side to attract him/her to come back for more.

*94Nissan*, you know I've never thought about this before. The only reason I wear them for the tyre gel is because it's greasy!! It gets on everything! The wheel brightener I would imagine will dry your skin? *strokes my hands*.. infact, where is that moisturiser... TBH, I don't make much contact with it.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

looks lovely, especially seeing as it hasnt been machined. Nice one.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks really good, nice work on the scratches :thumb:


----------



## Hugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Another excellent days work!:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks Hugo.

It has to be said, I feel good.. It's a good feeling knowing that you have been busy, worked hard and earnt a bit.. but I 'ent half aching! hehe.. 

No need to go to the gym tomorrow now! 

Thinking about it.. I know this has been covered several times around the forum, but what (in your eyes) would this job have cost the customer...?! (started work 9:30, finished at 4pm)

Thanks.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent transformation, keep up the high standards :thumb:


----------



## Nate (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice job! word of mouth is the best form of advertising!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good results there, nice correction of the random defects, and a lovely overall look to the car


----------



## RBclio (Aug 15, 2008)

awsome job mate


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice work again :thumb: and fair play for sorting the bonnet, just a word of caution though, be careful applying dressings to the pedals, they may become slippy (especially if shoes are wet)


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Good point Wozza. It crossed my mind, and in my defence it really was a thin layer of product (infact, once I worked the floor panel and the base to the acceleratori, I didn't apply anymore product to the applicator. A little goes a long way.

So no one wants to buy my S3 to make way for my new car, the Z4?


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

very good...

what is hanging out of the drivers side air vents????


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I believe it was an air freshener. 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Great work :thumb:

Jim if you do buy one you will love it


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I can only begin to imagine!

The only thing is is that I would lose the ability to travel to jobs at the weekend. I could probably get my product box, waxes, MFs, PC and pads and my 'misc.' box in the boot.. no room for hose, pressure washer, hoover, buckets, spray bottles, etc etc.

But, it'd be worth it!


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

great work mate.
just out of interest and off topic.
how much would you charge to remove a few light swirls around the car and a few light scratches on the bonnet of my 04 cooper. only had it a week and havent stopped cleaning but i wont tackle jobs like this just yet.
sorry i would have pm'd you but i havent hit enough posts yet as i just look at threads.
im in worksop by the way.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

Nice work ! I like your car ! Z4 forever !!!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

BMW^Z4 said:


> Nice work ! I like your car ! Z4 forever !!!


 I wish it was my car.. this was a customers vehicle. I drive an 'Hibicus Red' Audi S3 currently.

(any pics of your car? )


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks gorgeous mate.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jim W said:


> I can only begin to imagine!
> 
> The only thing is is that I would lose the ability to travel to jobs at the weekend. I could probably get my product box, waxes, MFs, PC and pads and my 'misc.' box in the boot.. no room for hose, pressure washer, hoover, buckets, spray bottles, etc etc.
> 
> But, it'd be worth it!


 Jim you would be suprised what you can get in a Z4 boot went to the Le-Mans classic last month had two peoples luggage plus a tent quilts pillows cleaning kit for car six pack of water case of beers plus a few other bits.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great thread,cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

superb work looks great :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

106rallye, I have sent you a PM, not sure if you'll be able to receive it yet (with the >10 post count etc) but I can always try again later. (Get posting!! )

also, are you/were you part of the RallyeRegister? I used to be a member some years ago when I had my XSi; cracking little car!!

GAZA62, that's pretty impressive really. Plus, theres always the passenger footwell for more kit if needs be. (then though of course you risk damaging/marking the leather/dashboard.)

It's certainly an option for early next year.. I think I'll keep the S3 for Winter (quattro!) and look at the market for the Z4's come March/April time. 

Any idea how bad they'll be hit with next years Tax?!

Thanks people!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Enjoyed that!  Great work, write-up and photos of a nice car! :thumb:

Just a suggestion though that you wear some sort of protective gloves when cleaning wheels with Meg's WB due to it being acidic! 

Alan W


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Just had a look on Parkers.co.uk at the tax for next year and the Z4 fairs quite well! OH, wait.. that's for 6 months.. heh, okay. 6 month - £165. 12 month - £300. Hmm.

Thanks Alan! You know what, I'm going to have to get me some pretty heavy-duty marigolds I think. A few people have mentioned about wearing the gloves now.. did you check out the Z3 job I had prior to the Z4? See what you think.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Cracking work throughout and a great finish to the car. Very very nice indeed:thumb:

I'd be very careful about using CG Trim Gel on interior footy bits Jim. I done it once before, even wiped the excess twice only for the lady owner to tell me that her shoes kept slipping and that she had to make the rest of her journey in bare feet. Just a thought big yin:thumb:

Let us know if there are any issues will you?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great work, write up, pics! :thumb:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Jim W said:


> Thanks Alan! You know what, I'm going to have to get me some pretty heavy-duty marigolds I think. A few people have mentioned about wearing the gloves now.. did you check out the Z3 job I had prior to the Z4? See what you think.


Had a look at your Z3 detail and the finished results look superb with great correction on the 8 year old paint! :thumb:

Noticed you wearing the marigolds as well! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> I'd be very careful about using CG Trim Gel on interior footy bits Jim. I done it once before, even wiped the excess twice only for the lady owner to tell me that her shoes kept slipping and that she had to make the rest of her journey in bare feet. Just a thought big yin:thumb:
> 
> Let us know if there are any issues will you?


Yikes, that could be interesting. Yeah, certainly one to watch out for. Could you reccomend any other dressings to use in such areas? They looked good (clean..) just after the APC, scrub and wipe, yet were lacking that 'matte' finish. How about sticking to some 303 Aerospace protectant? Would this have the same effect?!?

I certainly will mate. Thank you.



Alan W said:


> Had a look at your Z3 detail and the finished results look superb with great correction on the 8 year old paint! :thumb:
> 
> Noticed you wearing the marigolds as well! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Nice car isn'it it! I actually saw him cruising through town today, roof down, shades on.. It looked awesome. Felt pretty good myself, knowing 'I did that'. (I'd hit that) 

Yes. Marigolds, lol. I need to go to Woollies and do some bulk shopping.

:speechles

*Also, * I meant to ask, are my pictures too big for you?! Would you prefere them smaller?! When big, you can obviously see more detail, but the downside is they can take longer to load (who is on 56K these days anyway?!?) and it can 'steal' the text too..

On Photobucket I stick to the 17" uploads, let me know if you'd prefere smaller.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Jim W said:


> *Also, * I meant to ask, are my pictures too big for you?! Would you prefere them smaller?! When big, you can obviously see more detail, but the downside is they can take longer to load (who is on 56K these days anyway?!?) and it can 'steal' the text too..
> 
> On Photobucket I stick to the 17" uploads, let me know if you'd prefere smaller.


Photo size is fine for me Jim. :thumb: The detail needs to be seen to appreciate the quality of the 'detail'! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Jim.

I didn't put the dressing on the pedal rubbers, it was the dulled rubbers on floor mats. But still caused a problem. Personally I wouldn't put anything on pedal rubbers - the owner may be better off buying new rubbers TBH.

But definetely the best of a bad bunch would be 303 or maybe Poorboys Bold n Bright. I'd defo avoid any form of gel though. Just my opinion and hope there's no issues.:thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Just had a look on Parkers.co.uk at the tax for next year and the Z4 fairs quite well! OH, wait.. that's for 6 months.. heh, okay. 6 month - £165. 12 month - £300. Hmm.
> 
> Thanks Alan! You know what, I'm going to have to get me some pretty heavy-duty marigolds I think. A few people have mentioned about wearing the gloves now.. did you check out the Z3 job I had prior to the Z4? See what you think.


 Mines not so good as its an Auto

2009 Jumps to £300

2010 Jumps to £430  but luckily for me my tax runs out in Jan so next year £210 and 2010 £300


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

ahh, not so good then. Rubbish.

I looked at an ST220 before the S3, it was £415. Obscene!!

Will be sticking to the 17" images from now then 

Ta all. (over and out)


----------



## Zander (Aug 31, 2010)

great work and great write up mate given me inspiration to crack on with my 
z4! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work as always there Jim

:thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job :thumb:


----------

